# Northern Illinois Trucks Available for next season



## universal (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi Guys, 
new to plow site, have 8 2007 f250 with 9-2 boss v plows and 4 2006 f250 with 9' boss straight blade looking to sub them out for next season, moved to northern illinois. Thanks

Ben


----------



## 11 Mini Ditkas (Jan 17, 2007)

Please give me a call at 847-376-1534 when you have a minute.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Where exactly are you at in IL?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

POPO4995;390279 said:


> Where exactly are you at in IL?


Ya, Where are you??


----------



## universal (Apr 16, 2007)

Rockford to Dekalb To Crystal Lake is the Triangle Thanks Ben 262-613-0093


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

universal;390317 said:


> Rockford to Dekalb To Crystal Lake is the Triangle Thanks Ben 262-613-0093


If you can put a driver in those trucks, i can put alot of them to work. most jobs are no tolerance as well so we are almost always plowing. let me know via PM email or phone

888-588-2523


----------

